# Kleine Stinker, große Stinker



## CukeSpookem (27 Sep. 2015)




----------



## Harry1982 (27 Sep. 2015)

Wo ist der Witz???


----------



## wolf2000 (27 Sep. 2015)

Der liegt am Ende des Alphabets vor xyz.


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2015)

..die "kleinen Stinker" waren mir lieber:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2015)

Ist der auch aus Pappe


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2015)

jep !!!

*...der Superstinker !!!*....aber Kult !!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CukeSpookem (29 Sep. 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...der Superstinker !!!


Ja, der darf das, ist auch schwer zu verheimlichen, auch nicht im "Testmodus"---
Übrigens sind mit "Großen Stinkern" nicht nur die Autos gemeint ...---


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2015)




----------



## CukeSpookem (29 Sep. 2015)

Bald gibt es die neue App "CARFAKE 2.0" für Steuergeräte. Die dreht automatisch den Tacho zurück, zeigt einen niedrigeren Verbrauch an und druckt alle zwei Jahre selbständig eine TÜV-Plakette aus !---


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Sep. 2015)

CukeSpookem schrieb:


> Bald gibt es die neue App "CARFAKE 2.0" für Steuergeräte. Die dreht automatisch den Tacho zurück, zeigt einen niedrigeren Verbrauch an und druckt alle zwei Jahre selbständig eine TÜV-Plakette aus !---



Wird ja auch mal Zeit. Scheiß TÜV immer. Haufen Kohle für nix blechen :angry:

Klappt das Rückdrehen auch bei analogen Tachos? Oder muss ich da wie gewohnt aufbocken und Rückwärtsgang reinhauen?


----------



## CukeSpookem (30 Sep. 2015)

Mensch Harry, wie kommst du denn wieder her ? Hat dir jetzt etwa jemand den Witz erklärt ???
Selbstverständlich kannst du für deinen Analogtacho eine App laden, aber vorher musst du Blindows 8.2 installieren, sonst synchronisiert sich der Scheibenwischer mit der Kurbelwelle, bei 130 öffnen sich die Türen und der Airbag, und das Autoradio spielt nur noch Modern Talking. => :WOW:


----------

